# Everquest- freezing up



## derlon (Jun 22, 2004)

if anyone plays everquest and had this prob b4 and knows how to fix it i would like to know in the game i freez for 10 secs or might be runing it be like a slow movie i can disable all graphics same prob i have 512 ram g2 i talked to sony and they said maybe adjust port range not sure how,. I dont think thats the prob any wayz


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, derlon

As the thread you replied to is 2 years old, I thought its best to start a new thread for you 

Lets see a log first of all, to www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet. 
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Dash132 (Jun 23, 2004)

eddie5659 said:


> Hiya and welcome, derlon
> 
> As the thread you replied to is 2 years old, I thought its best to start a new thread for you
> 
> ...


i had the same problem with my game, could you help i got the files
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:31:26 PM, on 6/25/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X73.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X73.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PD6000SM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQInet.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Compaq\EAKDRV\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Compaq\EASYAC~1\BttnServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\backWeb-7288971.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ScsiAccess.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\avsynmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsStat.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Vshwin32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\McShield\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Webscanx.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Avconsol.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq Advisor\bin\compaq-rba.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe
C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\My Documents\Dustin Hayes\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.freeze.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\welcome.html
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://home.netscape.com/"); (C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ya1m374o.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRA%7E1%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_04.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ya1m374o.slt\prefs.js)
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O1 - Hosts: indows.
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O2 - BHO: My Search BHO - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_3_12_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A53D43A5-F909-428C-B343-AC7D11518406} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsnlkd.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: PowerSearch - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-AA8E-8E1CA787AD2D} - C:\PROGRA~1\POWERS~1\Toolbar\pwrs0108.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_3_12_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WCOLOREAL] "C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Coloreal\coloreal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [srmclean] C:\Cpqs\Scom\srmclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\printray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X73 Button Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ACMonitor_X73.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X73 Button Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\AcBtnMgr_X73.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebSavingsfromEbates] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM95\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PD6000StatusMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\PD6000SM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Compaq_RBA] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq Advisor\bin\compaq-rba.exe -z
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: KODAK Software Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\backWeb-7288971.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Savings - file://C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\System\Temp\ebateswebsavings_script0.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Compaq\Netscape Custom NA XP\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Compaq\Netscape Custom NA XP\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=3c01&lc=0409
O16 - DPF: Fortune Bingo by pogo - http://superbingo.pogo.com/applet-5.8.4.18/superbingo/superbingo-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Texas Hold'em Poker by pogo - http://game2.pogo.com/applet-5.8.3.20/holdem/holdem-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?rand=2003426
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://24.234.255.102/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab?rand=200332721
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {CABF0009-90CF-467D-86A4-D54C5B7674EA} - http://www.cursorzone.com/cursors/mouse_setup_td035.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Re-run HT, and tick the following:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...rch/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.freeze.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...rch/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com

O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O1 - Hosts: indows.
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com

O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebSavingsfromEbates] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates"
O8 - Extra context menu item: Web Savings - file://C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\System\Temp\ebateswebsavings_script0.htm

Close all Internet Windows, and fix the above

Reboot into 'SAFE MODE'.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406

Delete (items ending in \ means to delete the folder):

C:\Program Files\WebSavingsfromEbates\

Not sure about this one:

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A53D43A5-F909-428C-B343-AC7D11518406} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsnlkd.dll

So, will get on of the Regs to look at the log, so don't do anything until they say so 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Its all okay, so do the above 

eddie


----------

